# sweaty 1950s cinelli



## kccomet (Jan 6, 2023)

picked this 50s cinelli this week, thanks to Dave weber and brant mackley for pickup and delivery, saved me from a 9 hour road trip. im more into early track stuff but ive always wanted and early cinelli. i believe this is a model b. this bike has the cool sweaty vibe that I like.  gran sport, early campy hubs, with clement rims. I like everything about it except the bars and stem, which will have to go. posted yesterday on bike forums, juvela if you have anymore insight feel free, you have forgotten more about roadbikes and componets than I'll ever know


----------



## sworley (Jan 6, 2023)

Very nice but what does sweaty vibe mean? I guess I figured it meant it pulled indoor trainer duty and had sweat corrosion, haha!


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 6, 2023)

Dang that is cool!


----------



## rstytnsp (Jan 6, 2023)

coolest find in a while on this forum, might have an appropriate brand C steel bar and stem for it, only other is the brake levers.


----------



## PfishB (Jan 6, 2023)

Nice!  That's going to clean up well.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 6, 2023)

Gorgeous!


----------



## juvela (Jan 6, 2023)

-----











---

you should be able to retrieve a specific year date from the hub axle locknuts

even if wheels not original to cycle they are definitely contemporaneous

me estimate - MCMLVI

when you visit the Cinelli registry you should be able to bring it very close as well

---

Costante marked chainset is a Gnutti product

here can be seen the distinctive Gnutti chainwheel pattern as shown on the firm's splined cotterless set -




[date of this illustration 1951]

note how fixed cup illustrated as a six notch, the same as on the subject cycle

expect a hollow spindle for the special 74mm shell

machine evidently assembled at either the retailer or owner level rather than the factory

if factory assembled it would have likely received one of the Cinelli-Magistroni sets

bottom bracket shell 74mm in width

frame hearth brazed with sinterized solder

pillar size will be either 26.2 or 26.4 due to manufacturer use of non-double-butted seat tube for stiffness reason

---

original stem/bar set likely Cinelli steel
steel road stems with emblem today commence in the vicissitude of two hundreds

original brake levers likely one of the Fratelli Pietra 300 serie models -




---

should you wish to find an Impero frame pump for the machine the ideal would be an example with the white rubber plug in the end of the handle

this plug is removable permitting the storage of spare spokes within the shaft

also, it would be advisable to locate one of the cast metal Silca heads for the pump rather than a Campag model

here are views of the frame pump on a Cinelli model b of 1955 -








your machine's spokes appear they may be Stella brand

hope you enjoy lots of good fun with this new arrival


---

for readers who may be interested the earlier begun discussion thread on the machine over at BF rests here -









						Sweaty 1950s? Cinelli info - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Sweaty 1950s? Cinelli info - just picked up this sweaty cinelli. my main interest is 1920s 30s track bikes although I have a few road bikes. I couldn't pass up this cinelli, I've always wanted an earlier one. this bike has sat for years rode hard and put away wet, just how I...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




-----


----------



## frampton (Jan 6, 2023)

Bitchen!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 6, 2023)

The short stem and long reach bars are appropriate for this bike.  I at least like the look! The term in in French for a patina/"sweaty" bike or other object in "en su jus" or "dans son jus" -my French is terrible- "In it's juice"


----------



## rstytnsp (Jan 6, 2023)

looks like a normal 70mm shell to me, and the cranks are marked " Giradengo"


----------



## juvela (Jan 6, 2023)

rstytnsp said:


> looks like a normal 70mm shell to me, and the cranks are marked " Giradengo"




-----

Costante was Sig. Girardengo's christian name

a number of cycling products were produced bearing his name and continue to be into modern times

in the 1950's one producer of complete Girardengo designated machines was Maino; this was prior to the Maino acquisition by Rizzato

there is a web site dedicated to Costante and the products bearing his name here:









						Girardengo Barn
					

A Collection of Girardengo bicycles and information I gained an interest in the Girardengo marque innocently enough, by stumbling across one in a listing. It was in rough condition when I saw it bu…




					utahrandonneur.wordpress.com
				




wiki:




 Costante Girardengo - Wikipediaen.wikipedia.org› wiki › Costante_Girardengo

encyclopedia Italy :









						GIRARDENGO, Costante in "Enciclopedia Italiana"
					

GIRARDENGO, Costante   Campione ciclista, forse il più grande corridore che lo sport ciclistico abbia dato. Nacque a Novi Ligure (ora Novi Piemonte) il 18 marzo 1893; esordì come libero nel 1909, come professionista nel 1912. Della sua carriera sportiva va ricordato che per sette anni...




					www.treccani.it
				




---

rim note forgot to include above -

contemporaneous with the cycle's Clement dural rims the manufacturer also offered wooden ones

this image of the wood model shows the transfer in new condition; the owner of these dates them as "early fifties"





---

one interesting pillar and saddle to fit would be the Nitor flat rail

possible this might be very slightly late for the mount as do not know a specific launch year; at one time thought 1959 but am now unsure...








other readers are sure to know more regarding this product...

-----


----------



## rstytnsp (Jan 7, 2023)

74mm shells are identified by noticeably wider extensions of the shell on each side. This doesn't appear to be this way. The 74's were special order for racers or those who wanted a stiffer BB axle. The actual spindle length is the same as with a 70mm shell (or within 1mm).  Cinellis with steel cranks generally came with either Cinelli stamped arms (made by Magistroni) or Magistroni marked arms. Sometimes exotics like Gnutti or FB. But generally NOT with another bike makers name on it (even though in this case and many others, the arms are made by Magistroni or Gnutti and marked the builder's choice/brand). Perhaps the Giradengo cranks were all the original assembler had around, or were changed out later. Interesting how on a bike with two 'other color' panels, also has the trim bands/decals Not bordering the panels, but floating in space. It's not the only one however.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 7, 2023)

Great bike! Will be sweet when you finish. Congrats on a cool find & have fun!


----------



## juvela (Jan 7, 2023)

-----

thnks grnt


-----


----------



## juvela (Monday at 11:02 AM)

-----

the cogniscenti over at BF seem to be approaching consensus wrt to items such as birthdate, model, etc.









						Sweaty 1950s? Cinelli info - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Sweaty 1950s? Cinelli info - just picked up this sweaty cinelli. my main interest is 1920s 30s track bikes although I have a few road bikes. I couldn't pass up this cinelli, I've always wanted an earlier one. this bike has sat for years rode hard and put away wet, just how I...



					www.bikeforums.net
				





-----


----------

